# !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!



## ogp1tbull (Oct 2, 2012)

Beware of Dramacide Kennels, they are burns and cant be trusted.
The fella in louisiana may be authentic but the clown from alabama who goes by the name Phat or fat (real name is Kortney Pritchett) is a burn and will get what he gots coming.

I send him some money to make a breeding between dramacides machoboy x Annie ii, I was supposee to get a 3rd of the litter, well the breeding never took place and the clown just made some easy money.

I been in this game for about 30 yrs and have met some upstanding people never would I have thought this is what the game has become.

I have received nothing but promises and pipe dreams..LOL.....

I am fortunate the money that I lost wont affect my life or my way of living however the net individual may not be as nice or as gifted as me.

Just take heed and beware of this kennel.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

What game? "30 years" and you trusted a "kennel" called dramacide probably producing turds if anything? Hm


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

what in the blue moon did i just read lmao.......I will be sure not to trust DRAMAcide kennels.......:hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are breeding blackjack, RBJ, and Eli dogs, but look to be just a random kennel breeding dogs on the name of old dogs with nothing but ped stacking. 

Hopefully the lesson is learned to not let money leave your hand and go to a "breeder" you don't know.

DO NOT pay any MONEY to a person you don't know and trust
DO NOT take a puppy and exchange money with the promise of papers later from someone you do not know and trust..

It kind makes it easier to just not deal with people you don't know and trust


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up I guess. Lol. Like KM and Shewerewolf pointed out avoid anything with the name Drama in it. I have yet to check them out online but im willing to bet that they breed blue dogs they call "pitbulls" "bully pits" "american pits" or something along those lines.....


----------



## ogp1tbull (Oct 2, 2012)

*Beware*



KMdogs said:


> What game? "30 years" and you trusted a "kennel" called dramacide probably producing turds if anything? Hm


Yes 30 years when the game was honest and the blood wasnt watered down.
The name dramacide doesnt necessarily mean the kennel is no good or has a bad reputation I guess anybody can get burned when you trust folks.

Like I said jsut be careful before sending your money to anybody


----------



## ogp1tbull (Oct 2, 2012)

To KM,
what are you talking about, yes like I said I been in this game 30 years but that doesnt make you exempt from getting burned, if I wasnt standup I would say anything and let the next 1 get burned. or better yet go cause harm but I got way to much to lose.

Those that know me are baffled because I shouldnt even be buying dogs i have roughly 40 well bred and proven animals from blood that is proven not to mention crosses that I bred myself.

I was tyring to pay for a breeding that wouldve turned out but hey you live and learn.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't see Holly's post before mine, but after reading through their website... jeesh! She's right just a lot of names and not much rhyme or reason. Not to mention under their "our policy" page at the very bottom it says "NO YARD VISITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" ..... im sorry but if a breeder is not going to let me see their yard and then say pups are first come first server and have to be picked up by 8weeks, its not gunna happen. No yard visit? Can't guarantee my pick when I put money down? Then u don't get my money. Like u said though, live and learn.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Some breeders are very cautious as to who they allow on their yard for many reasons...punks, informant want to be's, threat of disease, etc. However the breeder should be able to accommodate the buyer's concerns ie. yard videos, pictures, etc. Sorry you got burnt.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> Some breeders are very cautious as to who they allow on their yard for many reasons...punks, informant want to be's, threat of disease, etc. However the breeder should be able to accommodate the buyer's concerns ie. yard videos, pictures, etc. Sorry you got burnt.


Of course you have to protect your yard no matter if you have game bred or not. Just due to me using tethers I highly limit those who are allowed to come to my house, but IMO if you are selling a puppy to a person they should be able to come to your yard. If you don't trust them on your yard how could you trust them with your production?


----------



## ogp1tbull (Oct 2, 2012)

correct, lesson learned.
Never thought id have to down talk a fellow dogman.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree that it's a fine line. Mutual trust. But this is how some breeders do business to ensure their protection is all, especially with highly coveted yards. Of course I'm talking about breeders who have an established reputation and whose stock speak for themselves...in other words, no need to see their yard anyway. IMO, the only way the breeder can ensure his/her pup gets into the right hands is by pricing the pup accordingly(top dollar) and by governing the rules of purchase. In the end a good yard can still produce a sub par pup, so the burden of trust always lies with the buyer. Some dogmen/women are hard to deal with, and that is just the way it is...until you get to know them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Of course you have to protect your yard no matter if you have game bred or not. Just due to me using tethers I highly limit those who are allowed to come to my house, but IMO if you are selling a puppy to a person they should be able to come to your yard. If you don't trust them on your yard how could you trust them with your production?


:goodpost:
X10


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

To the op, thanks for letting everyone know what ripoff artists they are. That just sucks, I'm sorry you got burnt


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Those dogs may have great peds but they are horrible looking! The conformation is not at all functional with horrible feet and pasterns and eve E/W feet. I could go on and on...... I have a lot of that blood on my yard and that's not what I think of when I think of those bloodlines. If I was you I would count your blessings you did not get a train wreck from that yard!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> I agree that it's a fine line. Mutual trust. But this is how some breeders do business to ensure their protection is all, especially with highly coveted yards. Of course I'm talking about breeders who have an established reputation and whose stock speak for themselves...in other words, no need to see their yard anyway. IMO, the only way the breeder can ensure his/her pup gets into the right hands is by pricing the pup accordingly(top dollar) and by governing the rules of purchase. In the end a good yard can still produce a sub par pup, so the burden of trust always lies with the buyer. Some dogmen/women are hard to deal with, and that is just the way it is...until you get to know them.


Very true there mate. 
A good breeder is one who doesn't make a living selling dogs and sets the standards for buyers to follow.
If they don't like it, too damn bad. They can go get dogs elsewhere. 
When a buyer pays a deposit, only then should they be allowed to even see a picture or video of the litter.

When handing money over, it should be in the form of a check or money order.
If they rip you off you have proof of money sent, and if you didn't sign papers for proof of purchase the breeder can't answer the check/MO they cashed.. 
No breeder will want to deal with legal issues of they are running a kennel.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ogp1tbull said:


> To KM,
> what are you talking about, yes like I said I been in this game 30 years but that doesnt make you exempt from getting burned, if I wasnt standup I would say anything and let the next 1 get burned. or better yet go cause harm but I got way to much to lose.
> 
> Those that know me are baffled because I shouldnt even be buying dogs i have roughly 40 well bred and proven animals from blood that is proven not to mention crosses that I bred myself.
> ...


What game are you talking about? Anyone that has ever used that term i've met is foolish.

For someone whom supposedly has 30 years experience with Bulldogs, you appear to be quite ignorant to how to even begin to get a dog. There were so many red flags i saw just from a single post that should have told you, sucker born a minute.

Fellow dogmen? What have you accomplished in your 30 years to even remotely use that term to describe what you've done and or do?

I have been around these dogs all my life, of the near decade of feeding my first Bulldog (the first i personally sought all care, expenses, worked, etc) i have never been "burned" to this degree. The only thing i can say is i've picked pups early on that didn't amount to what was expected, which happens from time to time. Pedigree tells you what to expect, the history and genetic foundation of what is able, the dog itself defines itself through proving ability and function thus creating what the dog is. Pedigree alone amounts to little in the grand scheme of things.

Yes the name of a kennel doesn't always mean poor or quality animal,, However i put my trust in a good ole country boy before anything remotely like "Blazing Pits", "Dramacide Kennels", "Dragon Tail Kennels" or whatever else you can think of.. Anyone whom has to make their dogs sound better than what they are, or tougher, or meaner, or more bad ass... Well, truth is in the puddin'..

Also, i sure as HELL wouldn't trust anyone that goes by "Phat".. LMAO Them dogs look over weight, under weight or just piss poor examples of anything Bulldog.. Function delivers consistency and i see very little of either with respected "advertised" lines.

Don't give a damn about what a registry says they should appear, see some of them be laughing stock after some boar.. Pathetic.. Which again, strikes me as your full of it when you say you have 30 years, one would think you'd know what your looking at.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

In the words of one old time dogman,
*When once you can believe your eyes, then no mans word can fool you.*


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting...it says that "deposits can be transferred if something go wrong on our behalf." so when I read that it sounds like you should be able to get another pup from a future or different breeding....


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Those dogs may have great peds but they are horrible looking! The conformation is not at all functional with horrible feet and pasterns and eve E/W feet. I could go on and on...... I have a lot of that blood on my yard and that's not what I think of when I think of those bloodlines. If I was you I would count your blessings you did not get a train wreck from that yard!


I'm gonna bet they are breeding straight up game dogs, he wanted 1/3 of A game bred litter looking for prospects.
It's like he said,,, "game".

You can fool some of the people some of the time, you can't fool all the people all the time.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> I'm gonna bet they are breeding straight up game dogs, he wanted 1/3 of A game bred litter looking for prospects.
> It's like he said,,, "game".
> 
> You can fool some of the people some of the time, you can't fool all the people all the time.


If that were true than the OP is more idiotic than i thought with how they tried to get the dog..

All in who you know..


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

KMdogs said:


> If that were true than the OP is more idiotic than i thought with how they tried to get the dog..
> 
> All in who you know..


im 'bout certain you ciphered that.
I agree with your previous post.
The PHAT, DRAMACIDE, and reference to KEWL kennel names and slogans,
I remember ol Fletcher sayin, "I ain't no kennel, I do have amazing dogs".


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> im 'bout certain you ciphered that.
> I agree with your previous post.
> The PHAT, DRAMACIDE, and reference to KEWL kennel names and slogans,
> I remember ol Fletcher sayin, "I ain't no kennel, I do have amazing dogs".


That is how it should be.. :cheers: Let them hounds speak for themselves, no need to add on some "B.A" name for a kennel, sure you can but just another method of marketing.. Working stock animals, traditional stock animals, high end Bulldogs or Bandogs.. Ain't no use for marketing because in THIS country they ain't very marketable, those who know.. Know, those who don't want them B.A Razor Blade Blood Bath Kennelz that are all talk, all cur animals that offer nothing but appearance that continue to be the back bone of perception.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> What game are you talking about? Anyone that has ever used that term i've met is foolish.
> 
> For someone whom supposedly has 30 years experience with Bulldogs, you appear to be quite ignorant to how to even begin to get a dog. There were so many red flags i saw just from a single post that should have told you, sucker born a minute.
> 
> ...


lol you dont even know this guy and youre writing paragraphs on his person, lol


----------

